# 58552 vs 58571



## nc_coder (Mar 26, 2015)

Can someone please tell me the main difference in these codes?  What key words should I be looking for in my dictation to differentiate?
Thank you.


----------



## sjackson (Mar 26, 2015)

58552 is a LAVH. Lap Assisted Vaginal Hysterectomy and the 58571 is for TLH, Total Laparoscopic Hysterectomy.

You need to read the op ntoe to see what was done.  If they do everything through the scope but just remove the uterus through the Vaginal then go with 58571.  but if you read something like " we then turned to the vaginal portion and made an anterior colpotomy incision" then you will need to use 58552.  Don't forget to check the path for the weight of the uterus.  If greater than 250 grms you may need to change the codes as reflected in the series.


----------

